# Win 7 to Win 10 - Backup or save files



## TennHalfBack (Jul 11, 2015)

Guess I have to update our other computer to Win 10 - Linux is intriguing, but not for us right now.

1) To safeguard our files should I do a backup to a flash drive or just save the files to a flash drive? Or both?

2) I assume the Office programs we have on the computer will still work. Correct?

3)MS wants $139 for a license - we have a slow/unreliable Internet connection - would a actual disc be better than a download?

4) What's the downside to downloading without a license key?

5) Are there any "discount discs" that will work OK?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TennHalfBack said:


> 4) What's the downside to downloading without a license key?


Mostly cosmetic. You won't be able to customize the appearance.



TennHalfBack said:


> 5) Are there any "discount discs" that will work OK?


You can download the install media directly from Microsoft for free. Go to this link and click the "Download tool now" button.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

During the install it will ask for a product key. Click the link in the bottom right where it says "I don't have a product key." After doing that the install routine will continue normally.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TennHalfBack said:


> we have a slow/unreliable Internet connection - would a actual disc be better than a download?


I think a disc is always better since you will be able to use it again if you have problems later.


----------



## TennHalfBack (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for replies.

Bob


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You can download an iso file on MS website and burn it to a bootable dvd or use 3rd party program called Rufus to make bootable thumb drive with it. However its easiest if you do this from a linux computer. If you try with windows computer the MS website detects that and wants to first have you install its proprietary software to create a bootable thumbdrive automagically. Wont give you option to burn to dvd.

Or you can just buy a version of win10 on dvd or usb for less than $10 on ebay. It will just be copy of version downloaded from MS website. Make sure its the latest version. Like the download it will not have an activation key. Though you can buy a cheap key if you really want to.

Also there are some sites offering an unofficial win10LITE (n-lited) version with the spyware cruft scraped off and it will install with no limitations other than not having "Cortana and the metro apps". It will give one "unofficial copy" popup first time you boot it after installation, which you will never see again. They come out with new version of win10LITE after every major win10 update since updating is blocked. Watch out where you download it, some downloads will be clean, some not so clean. It is "unofficial" after all.

Honestly you are missing out not trying linux. You can dual boot with both it and windows. Hint, install windows first.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

I've upgraded 2 Win7 systems for free by dnloading a free exe from Microsoft which left most of my programs operational and all my data in place.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

TroyT said:


> I've upgraded 2 Win7 systems for free by dnloading a free exe from Microsoft which left most of my programs operational and all my data in place.


Interesting . . . but pretty vague on what you downloaded and what it failed to leave operational and in place.


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

NRA_guy said:


> Interesting . . . but pretty vague on what you downloaded and what it failed to leave operational and in place.


You down load the Windows 10 media creation tool from here: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

It gives you the option to create media or do an online/dnload install. Some old apps will not run on Windows 10, those apps like some virus protection software are disabled by the Windows 10 installer. Programs that use unsigned drivers also don't seem to work because Win 10 will not spin up the drivers.

I've done this 4 times on activated Win7 systems and all have been successful. BTW: I've always done the online/dnload method, so I have not idea of the created media will do the same, but I have not reason to believe it will not. Needless to say, your Win 7 system must be capable hardware wise, of running Win 10.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Super! Thanks for the details, TroyT. 

Eventually I will have to bite the bullet and jump in the Win 10 pool.

Or maybe I'll wait a few years and go for Win 12 or 13 or whatever.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The media creation tool downloads the iso file for win10 and makes it bootable on usb thumb drive for UEFI computer. If using windows not easy but you can download the iso file by itself. Either burn it as bootable dvd if you have legacy bios on computer you are installing to. Or use a third party program called Rufus to make bootable usb thumb drive for UEFI bios. 

However you do it, believe I remember windows installer when you boot it gives option to upgrade windows you have or do fresh install. I personally think more benefit to doing completely fresh install but thats up to you. If you have some software where you no longer have the activation key, then maybe worth a try to upgrade in hopes it saves it. 

Now if you download win10 iso using linux computer (and probably Mac) then you will get the iso file with no argument, since the media creation tool cant run on linux or Mac.


----------

